# Dovpo Executive 10.0 (100watt TC)



## kimbo (13/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/7/15)

Dit lyk baie oulike!


----------



## kimbo (13/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Dit lyk baie oulike!


Op n manier laat dit my dink aan die

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (13/7/15)




----------



## Cave Johnson (13/7/15)

0.1ohm minimum nickel resistance, meh...


----------



## kimbo (13/7/15)

@yazo 
Why do you recon you must go lower thank 0.1ohm
I found TC for me is more accurate between 0.1 and 0.14 
I tried 0.8 but the temp seem to be off
At the moment i have a 0.1 at 390f in the subtank mini and it is working great


----------



## Cave Johnson (13/7/15)

Its just nice to have that ability to go lower on a TC device. I build dual coils on my zephyrus and the highest it reads 0.05 - 0.07 so need the device to be able to fire lower.

Above 0.1 is fine for single coils (I also use my subtank mini) but with dual, definitely not.


----------



## kimbo (13/7/15)

Ok understand, sorry i dont do duel
BTW my VT40 also state 0.1 ohm but i can fire 0.07


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/7/15)

Nice looking


----------



## Cave Johnson (13/7/15)

@kimbo, interesting. Maybe that's why you experience the inaccuracy below 0.1 ohms? (If that's the same device you were referring to previously)

If I build anything lower than 0.05 on my eVic I get a "low atomiser" flash on the screen.


----------

